# Feels like my memories are fake?



## Ipod1 (Nov 12, 2011)

That's the best way I can describe it. I know i have some depersonalization but Last night I was laying in bed with my girlfriend and We were talking about how weve been together for 3 years, and I say yeah it feels like 20 lol. But anyway It feels like my past memory's are kinda distorted and then I started wondering if they really happened or it was a dream or something. I know that isn't the case but it freaked me out. Anyone else have something similar? And is it depersonalization?


----------



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ipod1 said:


> That's the best way I can describe it. I know i have some depersonalization but Last night I was laying in bed with my girlfriend and We were talking about how weve been together for 3 years, and I say yeah it feels like 20 lol. But anyway It feels like my past memory's are kinda distorted and then I started wondering if they really happened or it was a dream or something. I know that isn't the case but it freaked me out. Anyone else have something similar? And is it depersonalization?


Hey Ipod, it is probably likely that you were analyzing the memories LOOKING for something weird and you will find it with DP/DR. Try not to worry about it, it is just WHAT IF intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Ipod1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I'm no sure how to describe it really. It feels like my memories are distant or something


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah that's totally normal. Time feels dif, memory feels dif , but it's all normal for this stuff


----------



## Ipod1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay just making sure. Gosh it sucks as you all know already. Thanks


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I do this all of the time and, in truth, it is the biggest source of my anxiety. I think, "Is that real?", "Did that really happen?", "Am I in a dream or a trance, because this feeling of disconnection cannot be normal?", the thing is that no-one has figured out reality and no-one can prove anything to you, you have to learn to accept that these memories are real, your doubts are going to be a source of anxiety.

Accepting things is the best way to combat DP, in my view anyway.


----------



## mkeshish (Nov 26, 2011)

I can completely relate to this, and it is a source of anxiety for me as well! I am always thinking about what feels real, and the "What Ifs" and I start thinking of memories, any little thing from the past and start wondering if these are things that are really happened...

i think this is partly bc even the present feels fuzzy and confusing, so when we are bringing up memories that are even more abstract and distant in "time" it only increases this feeling..i don't know. I just wish i would come out of this haze.


----------



## Ipod1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I have had all of that as well. This thing just kinda came out of nowhere too. I didn't smoke weed or any other drug. I drank occasionally but never really in excess. I guess it's just from stressing constantly and anxiety and now I'm trapped in this cycle thinking I'm losing my mind or have some other mental illness that's more serious.


----------

